# Rats, mice and gerbils for sale



## TowyBreeder (May 18, 2008)

Hi: victory:
We are breeders of rats, mice, gerbils, and other small animals, and we always have weaners for sale (and often other sizes). We are based in Carmarthenshire, South Wales, about 50 miles north of Cardiff.


----------



## josh_naylor (Aug 29, 2009)

i am from manchester... do you know of any1 who breeds dwarf siamese dumbo rats near bye to here..... Can't seem to find any...


----------

